# Zebralight headlamp with fully programmable output levels? Would you buy one?



## Beacon of Light (Feb 27, 2016)

Ever since they came out with the UI with 3 main levels and then programmable L2/M2/H2 sublevels, wouldn't it be great to be able to fully program all levels? I figured by now they'd be able to incorporate such a thing. Heck the Novatac models of old with the Easter Egg hack is able to do this albeit it is not as complex as the Zebralight UI by any means but I'd think by now in 2016 Zebralight could do this.


----------



## gunga (Feb 27, 2016)

This has been discussed a while and mentioned again last year. 

I totally agree. The level spacing is not always ideal with the current UI. 

And yes, while it's easy to learn, when I'm in a groggy haze, I have accidentally blinded myself because I didn't hold the button long enough to get into low mode. Sucks.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 27, 2016)

I'd prefer an sc64 with programmable levels that takes protected batteries and an option for 2 CR123A.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Feb 27, 2016)

I think the biggest thing keeping them from doing it is trying not to make it too complex for the average, non enthusiasts, users. 

I think it could be the perfect UI if it were fully programmable. The M2a is too close to M1 and M2b is too close to L1. Either a mode in between M2a and M2b, or adding the lowest H2 level to M1 would be ideal for me. Also being able to utilize more than two, or even all of the low modes would be very useful for me.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 27, 2016)

Yep!...


----------



## sidecross (Feb 27, 2016)

I use my SC600 Mk 3 set up where I double click to enter medium mode where I have mine set for 32 lumens as the first choice and double click for 70 lumens. High is set for first entering 360 lumens and double click for full 1300 lumens.

Low is set for 3.8 lumens and double click for 0.43 lumens.

All my three primary lights are ZebraLights (SC32, SC600 Mk 3, and H600Fd lll) and the UI is now practiced enough for muscle memory to keep errors from happening.


----------



## uofaengr (Feb 27, 2016)

Would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## LightObsession (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes. I would like that.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 29, 2016)

recDNA said:


> I'd prefer an sc64 with programmable levels that takes protected batteries and an option for 2 CR123A.



That's a winner. Throw in a high CRI emitter to end my flashlight purchases for good.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 29, 2016)

markr6 said:


> That's a winner. Throw in a high CRI emitter to end my flashlight purchases for good.


Agreed. Gotta be hi cri.


----------



## tech25 (Feb 29, 2016)

Would totally be in for one! and if high CRI- a few!


----------



## Lumencrazy (Mar 5, 2016)

I want mine to make coffee


----------



## KeepingItLight (Mar 5, 2016)

The devil is in the details. If it could be done well, then I would like a more flexible interface. Done poorly, however, the change proposed by the OP might be a big step backwards.

I think you have to provide the exact sequence of clicks and their actions in order to evaluate an interface. Otherwise, you are just talking pie-in-the-sky, and we can all agree a priori that we would like something "better."


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 7, 2016)

I would think having evenly spaced levels in L/M/H (maybe 10-20 per level) would be easy enough if there was enough memory to do so in such a small size. Does anyone know what limitations Zebralight has in their UI to be able to have this many variables per level?


----------



## scout24 (Mar 7, 2016)

I would take one. Or two. I venture that with the PID circuitry controlling 300 some "steps" that the groundwork is already there.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 9, 2016)

nitecore ex11 programming was/is the best imho

just hold down and it ramps up or down
double-clicks for special modes

so easy and intuitive


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 9, 2016)

scout24 said:


> I would take one. Or two. I venture that with the PID circuitry controlling 300 some "steps" that the groundwork is already there.



If this is the case I wonder why Zebralight is holding this back other than like someone mentioned, it would be too complicated for most users (in Zebralight's thinking). I'd think they could do a limited release for a special model to gauge public interest. I'd bet it would sell like hotcakes!


----------



## ToddM (Mar 10, 2016)

I'd like to see fully programmable levels, that way users can pick 3 high levels, 3 low levels, etc. opening all the levels up would just give the users more options. However, I've quit using my Zebra headlamps, I don't mind the UI for handheld flashlight use, but for a headlamp I find it really annoying. It's very difficult with a headlamp with one hand, gloves, in tight spaces, when cold, tired, etc. to get the subtle UI to work as I want, especially when the headlamp has some play itself while on the headband. It's fine if I always only want high, or moonlight, but getting medium reliably under difficult conditions is a crap shoot. In the end I went back to a headlamp that I can simply single click on, and single click or hold to go through light levels.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 10, 2016)

ToddM said:


> I'd like to see fully programmable levels, that way users can pick 3 high levels, 3 low levels, etc. opening all the levels up would just give the users more options. However, I've quit using my Zebra headlamps, I don't mind the UI for handheld flashlight use, but for a headlamp I find it really annoying. It's very difficult with a headlamp with one hand, gloves, in tight spaces, when cold, tired, etc. to get the subtle UI to work as I want, especially when the headlamp has some play itself while on the headband. It's fine if I always only want high, or moonlight, but getting medium reliably under difficult conditions is a crap shoot. In the end I went back to a headlamp that I can simply single click on, and single click or hold to go through light levels.



Getting to medium from off is a simple double click. And, you can click and hold to go through the levels. Just release when you're to on the one you want just like an Olight.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't have to have fully programmable.

But you know how they have a H1 and H2, and M1 and M2? I wish that there was an OFF1 and and OFF2.

I'm not making a joke. What I means is this:

With most of my ZL's, I like to keep it on the absolutely lowest L2, the 0.01 lumen or thereabouts, and then set it on my night-stand when I am traveling. That way, no matter where I wake up, I can find the light. Not so bright that it keeps me awake, but instantly visible if I do wake up.

But then I'd like to be able to switch it to a slightly higher L2 for walking around in the dark. And I can't do that without reprogramming L2. And L1 is just too bright--1 lumen is *way* too much for dark-adapted eyes.

So what I'd like is if they gave you the option of having OFF1 as the regular total off, nothing but parasitic drain.
And then OFF2 would be the merest flicker, like a 0.01 lumen setting.

That would free up the L2 slot to be a more usable low, like the 0.34 lumen setting. Good for navigating a dark room, not so bright that you lose night vision.

It would be like having a battery-powered trit-tube in it all the time. And of course if I don't want it on, then I can always switch to OFF1, or just back off the tail cap a little to lock it out.

Make it so!


----------



## eraursls1984 (Mar 13, 2016)

lampeDépêche said:


> I don't have to have fully programmable.
> 
> But you know how they have a H1 and H2, and M1 and M2? I wish that there was an OFF1 and and OFF2.
> 
> ...


I feel similar, but I would rather have a L1, L2, and L3 (maybe even all 4 low modes).


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 13, 2016)

Knowing me if I had the option to fully program, I'd keep all the low levels and the lowest medium levels and be done with it BOOM! I rarely ever use the highest medium setting or even the lowest high setting. If I could fill all those slots with the lower levels I'd be set literally.


----------



## eh4 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'd be happy to make a one time purchase that would allow me to program any of a brand of light. 
For Zebralight it could be an insert that made contact with an additional conductive point near the positive terminal. 
The insert could have a dial and a click switch, and/or a usb port. 
Make it mostly out of plastic, sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Collins (Apr 14, 2016)

I'd like this. For example if all I use are the H levels. I could select a High, Mid, Low all from the H levels.

Or something like I can program 4 settings that are my main settings from wherever instead of having to go into the sub levels, etc.

For example on H602. I may want my main settings to be:

H = 1020Lm
M = 620Lm
L = 330Lm
L2 = 150Lm

And you can easily click through all of that without having to deal with sub-levels, or reprogramming or anything. I think most people probably have at least 3-4 main levels they use. Would be nice if you could program them in from any of the settings available.


----------

